# 2nd Grow- Aliendog from clone



## Sol (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello all, 
 Figured i should do a proper journal for this grow. Feel free to post.

 This is my 2nd grow from a clone, and will do many things the same way as the 1st, some new things too. First, here is some info on the strain, its not new but not everyone is familiar with this strain. The following was taken from 420genetics. All this is in my first grow link but i re-posted it here where it belongs.
alien technology is a strain that came from a small village in Afghanistan via a USA solider, its a pure landrace strain and super frosty like "the white", is a land race afghan line , don't have a region or village name to go with it, it was a handful of beans brought back to the us . is all i can comment

Alien Dog

Alien Dog (alien technology x chemdog d)

Alien Dog is a meeting of authentic chemdog d x to a pure land race afghani hash plant named 

Alien technology for the amazing amount of resin it produces. You will find smells ranging from 

cherries , creams , fuel,terpentine and plain ole chemdog!!

  So , here she is in her new home. I 'll be picking up some HOt5's  soon.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks nice she will love those T5s 
Green Mojo Solanero


----------



## Sol (Sep 26, 2011)

Not a whole lot new. Afew new shoots i was waiting for showed , from some work to promote bushiness.
 A few things i will do differently this time . 
1/Take advantage of all new growth nodes (as above)
2/Once mature , more aggressive feeding schedule (i ran lean first time)
3/Try new things
4/Maintain cooler temp(previously 85, now 70-75deg)
5/ Larger container ( root bound )
6/ Don't over-react! (little yellow,brown leaf or two) No need to over compensate, which i'm certain i did a few times

 A few things i thought of that will improve my grow skills hopefully.
 Pic of new growth after removal of meristem.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 26, 2011)

Each grow is a oportunity to improve. That is the spirit.

Green Mojo :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 26, 2011)

Hate to sound like an idiot, but what is a meristem (couldn't find any decent definitions), where is it and why did you remove it?


----------



## Sol (Sep 26, 2011)

Really?? THG?  Meristem? I think i even remember that from highschool science class, anthow, i was just being a smarty pants. I believe that 'Meristem' as i meant it is only a fancy word that means, i removed the growing tip, so it will become bushier. Now, i'm worried, " Did i use the wrong word again?  
 I was reading up on plant botany and that word just sorta stuck. It just means i topped it ,essentially.   So why did'nt i just say that?? don't know.

 Its called the apical meristem(top) . Thought it was common knowledge.
I just re-read this, and i don't mean to sound smart***ed or anything i really thought it was a common word.


----------



## Sol (Sep 27, 2011)

Jeez, i was being a **** yesterday, did'nt mean to  

 Here's a few better pics , as things are progressing nicely , i do have them feeding regular now, so i expect for the yellowing to stop. A few rough looking leaves on the AD , but i did ask for the weakest clone.
 The other(larger ) one is a clone of the mother from grow #1. Interesting.


----------



## Sol (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm not quite sure what to think about the clone from the mother i have, i labelled her ' mystery woman' . I will openly admit that i'm not quite satisfied with the results of grow #1. Reason being , although there is alot, the buds are loose and airy.Its not what i would expect to see in a bag ,from some of the more experienced masters of the fire. Not that i am anything close to that, but i would like to have had a good crack at it. I believe that i might benefit from upgrading to a 600, and using the 400 for ??whatever ,or maybe both for 1000 total. I would surely expect to see tighter ,harder nugs then right? In that case i might want to think about a larger space i'de imagine as well.
 I also think i could have waited another week too.I've sampled and really has no discernable taste (yet) , it works, but could be ALOT better. I really do want to learn to become a competent,and potent grower.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 27, 2011)

I think the 600 would give you denser tighter nugs Solanero.  You wouldn't be dissatisfied with it plus with the 400 too in your space that would be good.

We all want to be the best grower here lol it takes time Im still on my way up to don't worry one day we will be as good as "those other guys" lol.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah, put me in that boat as well. Looks good Sol. You know what you are doing my man -- I would have thought that weed you showed us the close-ups of would have been killer. Another case of beauty being skin deep. Tighten up them nugs my man -- I know you can! 

Peace


----------



## Sol (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks Hemper , it was just a brief moment of disappointment but now i'm more concerned with what needs to be done to achieve the quality i'm looking for. In all honesty, i can't be too down on the 'MW' mom (#1) i got her in a bad way, and now that i think of it, i only was able to run my ballast at 400 for the last 4 weeks approx. just because it was so hot this summer and i had'nt had my ventilation proper installed until flowering.I'm not trying to make excuses , rather finding the exact factors that contributed to the quality or lack of. Ya Dig?? 
 Anyhooo, I did also notice in other ppls' grows that finding the correct time to harvest a given plant is'nt always a hard and fast rule. As i said before , i bet i could have waited another week or so for more complete development of the trichs. Even though they looked good, other plants the individual resin gland is much larger,longer. And with this being a sativa dom , more light, longer time,blah blah. 

 This is much too long, see, it works just fine though i could ramble on for days right now.    

 also thanks LemonJack maybe T5-veg/1000 flower? That would be nice!


----------



## Sol (Sep 29, 2011)

Girls have some new furniture. I put 2 cfls in just as a test. I could add the hps if needed. Trying to find a good combo for the size.  The trimming is growing out giving me what looks like 4 new ,(would they still be called main branches??)   
Well they are new branches anyhow. I'm happy
btw -those are 2ft. T5ho


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 29, 2011)

LOL--from Wiki:  "A meristem is the tissue in most plants consisting of undifferentiated cells (meristematic cells), found in zones of the plant where growth can take place.

The meristematic cells give rise to various organs of the plant, and keep the plant growing. The Shoot Apical Meristem (SAM) gives rise to organs like the leaves and flowers. "

High school was so very many years ago....


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 29, 2011)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmm -- organs


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 29, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--from Wiki: "A meristem is the tissue in most plants consisting of undifferentiated cells (meristematic cells), found in zones of the plant where growth can take place.
> 
> The meristematic cells give rise to various organs of the plant, and keep the plant growing. The Shoot Apical Meristem (SAM) gives rise to organs like the leaves and flowers. "
> 
> High school was so very many years ago....


 
wasn't it tho :rofl: ahh gaw... man I feel old ...lol, I hear ya THG. 

Good grow as so far.

eace: , 

7greeneyes


----------



## Sol (Sep 30, 2011)

I remember now that i was'nt too impressed by the wiki explanation either, for what its' worth, here is where i found a more easily understood explanation-hxxp://www.biologyjunction.com/plant_structure_bi1.htm

  A bit of a new development, i destroyed the 'y' project , or in other words the clone of the mother i just flowered. I've decided that i am not impressed with it, so why grow more.?  On the brighter side, to replace that plant, i arranged for some new, professional genetics to match the Alien Dog clone. And they are: a Green Crack and Candy Kush clone(s), now resting gently in my grow rm.  want to transplant first and will post pics soon. Also , since i have a bit of xtra space , i believe 2 new strains will arrive tomorrow. Bringin it to a total of 5 new,serious strains. I figure this will require a keen eye.


----------



## Sol (Sep 30, 2011)

Something else i wondered about, two things actuelly. First, is there any truth to someone saying that small er plans are more potent than larger ones, second;y do colder night temps drastically improve final flavour,example 60-65 light off, 65-75 degrees lights on? does that sound right? Also, here is the new line up so far.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 30, 2011)

i don't know Sol, I read that they like a 20 degree shift in temps -- say from 65 to 85 degrees, but I believe they like it in the 70s best.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 30, 2011)

Solanero said:
			
		

> Something else i wondered about, two things actuelly. First, is there any truth to someone saying that small er plans are more potent than larger ones, second;y do colder night temps drastically improve final flavour,example 60-65 light off, 65-75 degrees lights on? does that sound right? Also, here is the new line up so far.



I do not believe that there is any truth to either of these.  The size of the plant has nothing to do with potency.  I do not believe that colder night temps do anything at all for potency, let alone a drastic improvement.


----------



## Sol (Sep 30, 2011)

I think its' great to have ppl here as a sounding board. The reason i was wondering is those two um,'points' or 'tips' were given to me the other day by the person who is also the person who furnished me with these new,beautiful genetics. So after hearing those tips explained to me, i just went along and nodded," Oh, really? "  I was pretty sure that a large plant should be as potent as a smaller one but not completely sure bout the temp.  I know, not super important but its strange now when i hang out with certain friends(most smoke), and they start going on with the latest,greatest trick to grow 'killer chronic' as one would say, and i know its all ** but i cant call em on it without giving myself up to some extent( they arent stupid) . If i suddenly know all the right answers i think i would have some entirely new questions. Like ,grow any MJ lately!?


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 1, 2011)

I know what you mean -- Everyone is an expert grower. In their own mind. The only person that hasn't wanted to tell me what to do is a man I'm going to supply meds who has a PHD in horticulture, owns a landscaping business, and is at present writing a book on advanced outdoor drip systems. He looked at my plants and told me they were beautiful and there was nothing he could tell me to improve what I am doing -- he did teach me how to use the hydrometer. Made me feel great.


----------



## Sol (Oct 2, 2011)

Anyone else have twisty leaves? It looks like something characteristic of this plant, maybe just the way it grows. Still looks neat. This is on the Candy kush.Her name is, um.....Candy. What else?


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 2, 2011)

Lookin good Solareno!  Ive had a few strains show those twisty mutant leaves but not to that degree.  Ive only had it effect a few leaves when the plant is smaller and then it grows out of it.  

Im interested in that Aliendog.  I noticed Cali Connection has been making a bunch of hybrids with the Alien.  Green Mojo!


----------



## Sol (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks Maine. Yes, i noticed quite a few strains bred with Alien too, thats' what first turned me on about them, then a friend mentioned them and Tada here she is. She also became my favorite so far,as she is very vigorous. This plant grows alot stronger than what i've had in the past. I can't really compare her to the other two ladies in wit her as they are new.They are just now showing new growth indicating to me that they took to the transport and transplant just fine. I look forward to a very nice winter.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 2, 2011)

They look great Sol -- YES, it's going to be a fantastic winter.


----------



## Sol (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello all,

 A quik question. I figure the term ' bagseed' refers to that bag of 'who knows what' that contain seeds. Basically seeds from any ole' pollination ,right? And thats' why we dont like to grow them, right?  So what if you DO know what strain it is, and maybe even like it. For example someone give you some bubba kush and you come across some seeds. Do you plant them ? Or is that taking too big a chance still? Cus' thats' pretty much where i'm at. 7 bubba kush seeds that look really good. Dark to light stripes across plump,uncracked seeds.
 What ever should i do??   Lol


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 2, 2011)

They probably came from a hermy -- but you don't have anything to lose by popping them -- go for it.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 2, 2011)

:yeahthat:

I mean we all know anyone who grows dank pulls males (unless wantin seeds).

So chances are a hermi prob got her. You can attempt it still, but it is very very depressing to put months into a plant for it to sprout balls and pollinate all your females .  Dang hermi's a wolf in sheeps clothing.


----------



## Sol (Oct 3, 2011)

Well, i guess i'll just save them for now. Maybe i'll try growing them out to produce a seed stock, later when i have nothing else on the go.

 I just had to post this- I LOVE these new T5s' - LOVE EM!! i went back and picked up another 2 ft. .so i have 3 x 2ft and i put them in close for a nice tight light pattern and man do they show results quickly. Compared to using HPS for veg, there is no comparison. I'm amazed. Yes, i know, you guys have known that for a long time but its' just soo cool when you see it for the first time ,y'now compared to....


----------



## Roddy (Oct 3, 2011)

Your loss could be if you put that bagseed in with some genetics and the bagseed hermied and pollinated all the genetics.

I wouldn't do it unless it were the only stuff I was growing, then I'd still be worried stray pollen would get into the grow space and screw up the next grow. Is it worth growing out? Probably not!


----------



## Sol (Oct 3, 2011)

Caught ya!  not reading the post right above you-LOL

'Well, i guess i'll just save them for now. Maybe i'll try growing them out to produce a seed stock, later when i have nothing else on the go.'

  Thats why i said that. LOL i agree - no mixing them up-above 'LATER-when i have nothing on the go' -  you silly


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi Solanero, I too really like the t5's

Green Mojo  to you.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 3, 2011)

Nah, I saw that part, was more in response to Hemper. 

Just wonder as to the reasoning of growing out a hermie for seed stock. Hermies produce hermies, something like 90% of the time iirc. And, unless you know what pollinated it, you're growing a mystery that you may or may not like!


----------



## Sol (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh good point. That's why i'm here- to learn. So, they are more or less more trouble than they are worth and i should stick to known seed stock? ! Right, will do exactly that , thank you  coulda saved me months of headaches


----------



## Ruffy (Oct 3, 2011)

throw out the seeds! hermies suck. spend $40 and buy some good genetics and get seeds that way. if you pollinate a whole plant for seed youll have hundreds if not thousands of seeds.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 3, 2011)

Dj Shorts Grape Crush has a natural tendency to ge that krinkle leaf...also a humboldt purp cutting thats been up here for yrs kind of does this helix sort of leaf twist. Not due to defincies of any kind, just grows like that...

pEACE,

7greeneyes


----------



## Sol (Oct 4, 2011)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> throw out the seeds! hermies suck. spend $40 and buy some good genetics and get seeds that way. if you pollinate a whole plant for seed youll have hundreds if not thousands of seeds.



 I don't really need any seeds , i have good genetics growing right now. I just wondered if,since they came from good smoke  they might be useful. i have no problem with tossing these but  thought i would check first. 

Also , thank you 7greeneyes - It looks healthy so i was'nt worried but because its' such an xtreme twist i figured i should show someone


----------



## Sol (Oct 4, 2011)

:icon_smile:  
  I am amazed with the changes in the girls since i brought in the T5's! I simply love these for veg, these are all more or less new growth buds from the past day or so.  These seem to be growing much faster than previously , i love it. 
 The hydro shop near me also carries the red spectrum T5 bulbs, so i was considering using these in flower as well as side lighting or any hard to reach area that might benefit from xtra light. There was alot of light,airy stuff growing down low in my last grow, as i didnt trim lower growth at all. So either i trim it this time, or provide xtra light. I think i'll try to find a pleasant mix of both.


----------



## Ruffy (Oct 4, 2011)

that looks good Solanero!


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 5, 2011)

yep -- looks great.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Oct 5, 2011)

Looks good man, I am also vegging with T5's for the first time. I was going to ask what's the story with the paper or paper plates on top of your soil?


----------



## Sol (Oct 5, 2011)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> Looks good man, I am also vegging with T5's for the first time. I was going to ask what's the story with the paper or paper plates on top of your soil?



Those are just discs i cut from the black/white poly to block the light from hitting soil. I found that sometimes algae can grow on the top of rockwool cubes or perlite, and the disc prevents that. Also it might help from excess evaporaation from the container(pot).  A tip someone gave me so i got in the habit of doing this.


----------



## Sol (Oct 6, 2011)

Well someone grew out of her training wheels and found a bigger home, i was surprised she became root bound so quickly( thus yellow leaves) . Also i wondered if there was a good rule of thumb for T5 spacing. Mine are 4" apart ,trying to maximize footprint. I'm still experimenting to find the best mix of spacing and distance from canopy.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 6, 2011)

A few inches is best, I'd lower that just a bit!


----------



## Sol (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks Roddy, will do.  Having not used them b4 , tips are handy. 

  Not to beat a dead horse here,but more for the info- about those seeds i was discussing earlier. I spoke to the fella who gave me them and he says he was there when the plant that produced them was planted. It is from a purple kush plant from greenhouse seeds. He saw the package it came from and watched the plant grow. He says that a branch was hangin out of its grow area and as the grower walked by may have knocked into it as he passed each day and thats how it hermied and seeded. It was a potent plant and i am sampling some now,and i like it very much. I'll make this quik.   So if i grow out a seed would this be called an f1 or f2 or niether? And given the extra info, is it still a bad idea to grow them for fear of hermi offspring? No matter what the answer i won't be using them till i have nothing at all on the go.  I still plan to order seeds but if these are still useful i would hate to throw them.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't think brushing against it, even if daily, will hermie a plant.


----------



## Sol (Oct 7, 2011)

I think i'll just put these to the back of the shelf and worry about it some other time, maybe they'll came in handy some day. Yeah, thats; what he told me but then again i tend to believe ppl too much. LOL


----------



## Sol (Oct 8, 2011)

I believe i am going organic this grow, i picked up some organic ferts today,worm castings and bat guano. I've since started building my soil and have come up with a question. I am growing 3 plants currently, two will still need to be transplanted to larger containers but 1 is more or less in her final container. They are presently in a nice mix of coco and promix with lots of perlite. The largest i just put in larger pot 2 days ago. Should i bother re-transplanting with new soil or can i somehow leech the good stuff from the worm castings for instance to improve the present soil instead of repotting a second time.I am speaking of only the largest.


----------



## Sol (Oct 9, 2011)

Interesting. I'm learning more about organic methods and such, so today i go to local major everytthing store and am passing anything that says MG  and find various soil ammendments. So in the garden area they have ornamental pepper plants. So i pinch off 1 small dried pepper and take home to investigate. I planted the lil seeds and stuck the skin to my nose to see if it smelled like real peppers.   Bad move! My eyes and nose are running hard,i'm crying and my face is on fire. So , 1/2 hr later ,when i feel human again i start thinking this might be a good insect repellant if put into a spray. It seems that certain pepper plants support the life cycle of ' the minute pirate bug' who loves to eat thrips,mites and other MJ pests. Here is the link if interested-hxxp://www.negreenhouseupdate.info/index.php/october/622-ornamental-pepper-black-pearl-as-banker-plant

 Pretty neat, although you would have to have alot of space i would imagine.

 And this is the link on info on the minute pirate bug-hxxp://www.entomology.wisc.edu/mbcn/kyf101.html

 I'm not sure if this would suit our purposes but interesting none the less. Oh, and they don't smell like peppers, they hurt.


----------



## Sol (Oct 11, 2011)

I found this post and seems to fit my thinkin these days.


Bat Crap, Worm Tea, & Fish Emulsion should be staples of Medical Marijuana Cultivation. 

You know you&#8217;ve become a good pot farmer, when you start mixing it up with bat guano, worm tea, and fish emulsion. Similar to parents changing a dirty number two diaper with love, that&#8217;s what great Medical Marijuana gardeners do with their organic amendments. The nature of these natural soil enhancers may gag the average human, but for the love of their &#8220;babies&#8221;, Medical Marijuana gardeners are not average. 

Bat (as in Dracula) guano, consists of the droppings from these nocturnal flying creatures.  Pot farmers for years, have used bat guano as a nitrogen rich boost for their plants. Many farmers also like the natural re-cycled aspect of bat ****. Since there are several species of bats, with varied diets, not just any bat guano will do. Many on-line hydroponics suppliers carry fertilizers that cannabis cultivators like. Obtaining the appropriate bat manure should not be a problem. 

Worm tea, worm bins, worm castings, etc., should tell you something, worms are vital to a garden! I can&#8217;t tell you how many urban gardeners are happy when they&#8217;re turning dirt, and a shovel full of soil is teeming with worms. Worms are where the good soil is, and they will work hard to help keep it that way. The worms will handle subterranean duties like tilling, digesting decay, aerating soil, promoting microbial activity, and laying down their own manure in the form of castings. Some farmers have been using their horse manure and a yucca extract concoction, to produce homegrown worm tea, an *** kicker of a soil amendment that&#8217;s readily available to flowering Sativas and Indicas from the Medical Marijuana family. Let the worms handle all of your dirty work! 

There is something about the sea, from sea kelp to crabs and fish. Compost from fish, crab shells, and desalinated sea weed, are all nice organic ways to enhance your soil. If you think in terms of feeding the soil, not the plant- then your garden will be quite prolific. Fish emulsion was one of the worst smelling additions to a plant I&#8217;d ever smelled, but once I witnessed it&#8217;s affect mixed with rain water, then I knew this was best for my plants. The two situations I know of people ruining their plants, came from an over zealous use of fertilizers. By staying in the organic ballpark of natural gardening, you can avoid that problem, and raise healthy good tasting plants!


----------



## Sol (Oct 13, 2011)

veggin


----------



## Roddy (Oct 13, 2011)

Great job, my friend!


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 13, 2011)

Very nice little bushes, Sol -- well done.


----------



## Sol (Oct 16, 2011)

I just realized that my aliendog is now exactly one month old ( since i got her) -Pic of day 1 and today ,one month old.  Weird how things like that entertain me and how yesterday i found myself comparing nitrogen versus carbon content of various animal ****. My how our interests have changed.


----------



## Sol (Oct 16, 2011)

There is something that surely touches a primal part of any person when they smell the fire that produces the ash to give all those good minerals and earthy stuff that feeds the soil that feeds the plant that you smoke. I've mixed kelps,seaweeds,castings and guanos. Tilled in coco choir to the best black earth i could find. Sprinkled sawdust,coffe grinds ,meals of all sorts and wetted down with ash water. This stuff makes me feel like i could grow daisies out my rear if i wanted.     Earthy goodness


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 16, 2011)

big difference between day 1 and 30!


----------



## Ruffy (Oct 16, 2011)

lookin good solanero


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice Sol :48:


----------



## Sol (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you very much guys  

 Might as well include the others.

 After some research ,...my suspicions might just be true,...i have them mixed up.
 When i got them , the 'donor' didnt really label them, but said what they where, so i think i mixed them. The 'Green crack' as i thought was growing sorta slower and very green which is characteristic of Candy Kush. That would make the larger of the 2 the GC ,and its' growing well.  At least i think, not super important but i was researching their growing habits, seems so.....  ??


----------



## Sol (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is my question of the day. If, once my aliendog has flowered , i could just harvest most of her and leave some vegetation and re-veg her over and over sorta eliminating my paranoia of always having clones of her running??? I'm somewhat space limited and if i don't have to worry about saving a fresh stock ,well , that would be good. Or is this not a good idea for some reason? I heard having a 'mother'  sorta gets better with age, is that true?


----------



## Sol (Oct 18, 2011)

Aww, my question is on pg 3.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 18, 2011)

Sol said:
			
		

> Here is my question of the day. If, once my aliendog has flowered , i could just harvest most of her and leave some vegetation and re-veg her over and over sorta eliminating my paranoia of always having clones of her running??? I'm somewhat space limited and if i don't have to worry about saving a fresh stock ,well , that would be good. Or is this not a good idea for some reason? I heard having a 'mother'  sorta gets better with age, is that true?



Maybe, maybe not.  Some plants reveg okay, some don't.  I personally really do not have very good luck trying to reveg after a complete flowering cycle.  So the problem with trying to do this is that it may not work and if you have not taken clones, you are out of luck.


----------



## Sol (Oct 19, 2011)

Someone brought up the idea of light meters the other day and got me thinking thats' a good idea,. I found one (pic) its older, from Stuttgart,Germany neat. Anyway its fairly cheap so i was wondering if this will suit my needs? Or should i look for something a tad more modern?


----------



## Sol (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks Puffin, i found that other one for 20$, though it might do the same job, on the cheap. I don't mind spending $$ where it counts though.


----------



## Sol (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks very much Puffin,  i know nothing about what to look for in a light meter. I'm assuming 5k is the low end for veg and then what about flowering? I suppose they are adjustable by thousands maybe?? I guess i woulod need one that could read up to 100k or so just to be safe. I do plan to upgrade my lighting soon.

 Also this thread does'nt have enough pics.   Here's a few from today as i was trying to even my canopy.

 AlienD looks much the same, CandyK is catching up fast, and Greencrack stays tiny but is bushing up. Seems a slower grow than the others, as for size, but she is getting a thick stem and pushing leaves from everywhere. 

 I still think the CandyK and the GreenCrack got the names mixed up.  
 Oh well , at least they are healthy( i know the AD is burnt on leaf tips )


----------



## Sol (Oct 20, 2011)

oh i see . I was thinking 100k as in to read the output for 1000watt hps at something like 120k or so  , so would'nt you need a meter that goes to 150k? Not a problem, i'll interrogate the guy at the hydro store tomorrow.Thanks again.


----------



## Sol (Oct 21, 2011)

Another great site.  More info on myco than any one needs for three lives.

hxxp://www.mycolog.com/index.html


----------



## Sol (Oct 21, 2011)

Did a lil re-arranging to get some air flow and i noticed some red leaf stem(only) on both largest plants. I know some strains do this but it is also an advanced sign of some sort of def i cant remember. I figure they look good,green , nice and tight so theyre' ok . i'll keep an eye on it but if someone sees something i'm not, be sure to mention it , please


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 21, 2011)

Sol said:
			
		

> Here is my question of the day. If, once my aliendog has flowered , i could just harvest most of her and leave some vegetation and re-veg her over and over sorta eliminating my paranoia of always having clones of her running??? I'm somewhat space limited and if i don't have to worry about saving a fresh stock ,well , that would be good. Or is this not a good idea for some reason? I heard having a 'mother'  sorta gets better with age, is that true?



Maybe, maybe not.  Sometimes a plant will reveg, sometimes it will not.  I personally do not have great luck revegging plants.  In addition, it can take a month or more to even get your plant back to where it is starting new vegging growth.  If you had a clone that you vegged a month it would be ready for flowering in the same time that the reveggd plant was just starting to reveg.  So a reveg could cost you a month of basically no grow time.  Maybe you could eke out a little 2 x 2 space and a little PLL T5 to clone and veg.  And have a perpetual type of grow, harvesting a plant every 8 to 10 weeks.

What is "your paranoia of always having clones of her running"?


----------



## Sol (Oct 21, 2011)

oh cool , i get 2 answers 4 the price of one  (post #63) I'm thinkin we missed pg.4 - Lol     But anyway i think i will be getting a tent perhaps soon and then i'll  divide that space you guys always see( which is 6ft. tall)  into 2  3 ft. spaces for clones,mothers,veg something like that.

 My paranoi about always having clones is ONLY cus' i have'nt yet ordered seeds online and don't want to end up with nothing.Stupid fear cus' i know i'm not a bad gardener and seeds online are easy.


----------



## Sol (Oct 23, 2011)

??   Let's say you were bored and put an air stone in a 5 gal bucket with water, and added worm castings,seaweed,all the meals (alfalfa,bone,blood-good bio-activators) , then some sawdust/shavings,fish emulsion and aerated for a few days. I did this and just checked that pail after about 2-3 weeks and the top is growing these white fibrous tendril like web effect stuff and smells god awful in a good way not like ammonia or anything. 
 My question is : is that stuff the beneficial stuff growing or is something else happening. They werent there before, they grew so its definetely something.


----------



## Sol (Oct 23, 2011)

I hafta stop posting at nite when no one ever reads till a few days after.  lol


----------



## Sol (Oct 27, 2011)

Full House


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice man. Very nice indeed. Are you feeding them already ? You can try to push the feeding ( if you want of course ) so you can have darker green leafs.

They look great

:48:


----------



## Sol (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol, you don't have to use kid gloves with me, although i appreciate it. Yeah, i'm sorta getting tune in and used to organics, Repaired mag def, other is too light on nute and the other is just fine. And the little guy is new,'Williams wonder' from 86' (older friends ) so she needs some extra attention, he had light way too high, as you can see. Other than that its all working fine, i like organics.


----------



## Sol (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a quik question: 

 I just went and picked up an order of 'goodies' ( grow stuff) that i ordered and come to find instead of 2 600 HPS bulbs( correct) there is 1 HPS and 1 MH(incorrect).

 Should i bother to exchange the MH for a HPS or keep it. I'm  using t5s' right now for veg and a MH couldnt hurt but is it worth it given the heat to lumen ratio. Or would that $$ be better spent on another HPS as a backup bulb.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm confused, but I'm smoking too, sooooooo.......

d'oh...nevermind


----------



## Sol (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah, i was leaning towards exchanging it but was'nt sure if it was worth it for just 1 bulb, but i know i won't use it (MH).   I guess the benefits warrant the extra effort.  Thanks and may the force be with you


----------



## dontknowmuch (Oct 29, 2011)

looking nice and green Sol. May I ask what your feeding them and how often?
Mine are all turning yellow with brown and crisp leaf tips and not sure if I am over or under feeding


----------



## Sol (Oct 29, 2011)

Hiya  dontknowmuch,

 sounds like you have a nute burn to me, post a pic, go ahead. And i'm feeding with organic teas, although i'm still in the tuning stage. Bat guano, fish emulsion a few other things, as natural as i could find.   I water at different times as my plants are all different sizes, but i let them dry out before i water/feed again.   You are most likely over-watering, of course i can't say for sure but that's the most common mistake we make when starting these wonderful projects. 

 ALso,  i picked up a carbon filter today, and have no idea of the cfm (made in foreign land with no label)  Its 16" tall and an 8" diameter. I included a pic so if someone has one similar , we might be able to come to a reasonable guess.


----------



## Sol (Oct 29, 2011)

Hiya again dontknowmuch,  no, i dont think its nute burn, after seeing the pics, i explained on your thread. This is just an excuse to re-post my carbon filter question lol


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 29, 2011)

You can suck as many cfm as you want through it, Sol. If I'm understanding what you are asking. Mine is attached to a 530 cfm vortex fan, and it works great. I keep it on medium in the day period and turn it down during 12/12.


----------



## Sol (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Hemp, good to hear from ya.  I realize that any fan CAN be used, but i think they are rated for certain air pressures, and i wondered if i was under or over powered for that size of filter. My fan is 430 cfm , so it would be under powered with a big filter or over power with a smaller filter, y'now?? Or is all this just details and i should just get on with it?  I ordered a bunch of stuff that i figure comes right from mainland China and nothing is really labelled, so i 'm not sure of all the specs .  
 This was just another shipping option, i know you can order stuff online from growshops with all the proper documentation. It works out MUCH cheaper for me to go this route


----------



## Sol (Oct 30, 2011)

Veggin Voodoo Chile'


----------



## Sol (Nov 5, 2011)

Probably the last veg pics as i might flip next week or so. Interesting thing though, out of the four strains going, the smallest plant is by far the one that smells the most. When its all calm its fine, but then disturb her and holy moly, she stinks. And so tiny yet. The second smallest isnt really growing up and out it just gets thicker and thicker. I was thinking about setting a screen up for a scrog ,but i dont' think i'll need to.


----------



## Sol (Nov 7, 2011)

I was wondering how other soil growers handle their PH issues. I usr distilled water at 6.5 ph , i would then add my nutes, carefully measuring , believing somehow that my PH would still be ok as long as i was careful. I no longer believe that.  Reason being, when i feed my larger girls a healthy feed ,i would start having all sorts of problems.  I went out and got a tester ,where you mix a few drops of solution to your water and it turns color to match a PH chart.  It seems that the more nutes i add, the lower my PH goes. So , i also got PH up ,but it seems to take alot more than directed to get my ideal range. 
  Does any of this sound familiar or how do most ppl handle this? Just make corrections and go ahead and use ? or is there enough buffer not to worry about it??


----------



## Ruffy (Nov 7, 2011)

i use ro water & check ph then add nutes then adjust ph to 6.5.


----------



## Sol (Nov 7, 2011)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> i use ro water & check ph then add nutes then adjust ph to 6.5.




 I see, thanks. It might sound like a dumb question but i never worried about PH before, but then again i ALWAYS have the same issues, so i guess i'll have to start to pay attention to it.


----------



## Sol (Dec 15, 2011)

1.5 wks. in


----------



## Ruffy (Dec 15, 2011)

some say soil you dont need to worry about ph. i dont belive this.  i might be wrong.
ro water, add food or whatever, then check and balance ph. make sure you stir the ph up / down into the water. also id buy a ph pen. more acurate. when using pens, always wash pen tip in water then use, then wash again. dont let tip dry out to much when storing. these are my opions only, the lifers might have something different to say lol


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 15, 2011)

Sol said:
			
		

> Hiya  dontknowmuch,
> 
> sounds like you have a nute burn to me, post a pic, go ahead. And i'm feeding with organic teas, although i'm still in the tuning stage. Bat guano, fish emulsion a few other things, as natural as i could find.   I water at different times as my plants are all different sizes, but i let them dry out before i water/feed again.   You are most likely over-watering, of course i can't say for sure but that's the most common mistake we make when starting these wonderful projects.
> 
> ALso,  i picked up a carbon filter today, and have no idea of the cfm (made in foreign land with no label)  Its 16" tall and an 8" diameter. I included a pic so if someone has one similar , we might be able to come to a reasonable guess.


Looks just like the filter I got, with my 450 CFM fan.  Seems to work fine.

HomieHogleg


----------



## Sol (Dec 16, 2011)

All that PH stuff was from months ago...not thar it matters. I also check my ph before i feed and don't really do much else unless i see a prob. Heres' the final lineup. I added the 2 small 1s' in the front. I'm really looking forward to see how that lanky sativa in the back does.Shes' a real stinker.


----------



## Sol (Dec 16, 2011)

One question i could ask is : If you had the choice of light power from 250 to 1000w , When in the first few weeks of flower,is it better to it with full light or a lesser amount at first and then more later in flower??


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 16, 2011)

Watch the plants, Sol, they will tell you when to raise or lower the light. Mine reach up when they want more, and kinda cringe away from the light if it is too close. IME


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 16, 2011)

Sol said:
			
		

> One question i could ask is : If you had the choice of light power from 250 to 1000w , When in the first few weeks of flower,is it better to it with full light or a lesser amount at first and then more later in flower??


 
I use 400watts for veg and 1000watts day one of bloom.

7ge


----------



## Sol (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanx greeneyes ,  thats' what i wondered about. Was'nt sure to blast em from day one of flower or wait til buds form. I'm letting heat dictate my power lvls now, as its still warm here oddly. I can go to 600 and stay at 76-78 degrees. I hope once we get colder i can turn up to full. 
  I was a whole issue of weather more buds would form with more light,heat or better at lower temps with slightly less light.  Then again sometimes i can overthink making toast.


----------



## Sol (Dec 16, 2011)

Stem love


----------



## Sol (Dec 17, 2011)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Watch the plants, Sol, they will tell you when to raise or lower the light. Mine reach up when they want more, and kinda cringe away from the light if it is too close. IME


 

  I meant power wise not heightwise


----------



## Sol (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Sol (Dec 17, 2011)

I forgot . I have a setting for hps on my cam


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 17, 2011)

Sorry, Sol, I missunderstood -- I put them right under 600w, but I keep the light pretty high and then eventually get it where both the plants and myself feel good about it -- noob stuff 

Your crop looks fantastic.


----------



## Sol (Dec 17, 2011)

No prob my man - i'm hopin to make you jealous all over again with try 2. Thats 5 plants


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 18, 2011)

I am sure you will, my friend, but only until my crop comes in -- no time for jealousy then 

And then the cheese will go into flower...

I'll give both of us a B+ for our first attempt. We passed the first symester of weed growing 101. This symester will be easier, and by the end of our next grow, we will be ready for finals and an undergrad degree -- a couple more years for the masters degree and we will be qualified to give a little advice 

Grow on Bro, Green Mojo to you.


----------



## Sol (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah your cheese has got my attention too,  on my list to   try sometime. I don't aspire to be another self-proclaimed expert in anything. I look at it as tinkering and file it under general knowledge,  but i'll still fire off some advice wheather right or wrong, if it reasonates it will stick.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 18, 2011)

Is it common to have that setting on a camera? that is cool, and your plants look great!


----------



## Sol (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks rose, you truly made my day.  Don't know if it common, i even forget it is there. It is a digital 5megapixel cam(old) and under light settings is a setting for  full sun,backlight,sundown etc  then it has one for 'tungsten' -thats' the one for hps- takes out the yellow.
  It means alot when someone compliments your plants- we all know our secret pride- I still laugh " i can't invite the neighbours in to see my cola, can i!?' LOL hilarious.


----------



## Sol (Dec 19, 2011)

Pretty pictures


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 20, 2011)

NIIIICE! :cool2:


----------



## Sol (Dec 20, 2011)

I've contracted 'plant-move-around-itis' and some showoff flu. moved filter to ceiling. I feel the fatal attraction settin in. and a shot a belle. i think i'm high

 And Thank you Greeneyes


----------



## Sol (Dec 22, 2011)

Gettin there


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes, they look fantastic. You are going to have quite the harvest. More power to ya bro.

HF


----------



## Roddy (Dec 25, 2011)

Lots of beautiful buds coming out of that forest of green, nice job Sol!!

Take care and have a MERRY Christmas, my friend!! Green New Year to you and yous as well!


----------



## Sol (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks Roddy and to you as well.

 I just hafta share. I'm at that point where i can see new growth everyday , and i love it. I'm starting week 4 today.
 I'm really anxious to see how the williams' finishes. She smells like whisky /flowers.


----------



## Kushluvr (Dec 26, 2011)

Sol said:
			
		

> I forgot . I have a setting for hps on my cam



awesome........what kind and model cam is it?

thx


----------



## Sol (Dec 26, 2011)

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> awesome........what kind and model cam is it?
> 
> thx



 Its only a cheap 5 MP polaroid, i think i paid 50$ 4 yrs. ago. (Polaroid i533-model)

 Of course the zoom is my DIY binocular lense. lol


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 26, 2011)

Very nice. William Wonder by Rez ?


----------



## Sol (Dec 26, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Very nice. William Wonder by Rez ?




No unfortunately not. I got a clone from an old 60s' head i met near me. He had seeds ,he saved from a grower from 1986, found a fem and cloned her. I was doubtful it was a true earlier year strain but as it grows she has beautiful ,long leaves and smells absolutely fantastic, even in veg.  I can't say i have an idea what the true strain is like ,but if she finishes with the same traits she has now, i know it will be fabulous.


----------



## Sol (Dec 26, 2011)

I was just reading up on maturing plants, it seems that not ALL plants develop alternating nodes when mature. 

 Im wondering if i have 2 of those plants. These are 2 different plants i grew from seed, some kind of indicas. They are about a month old and still have parallel nodes. I took some canopy shots to show the size of plant, But should'nt they be mature by now. I'm in no hurry ,but more for my information sake. I've notice some new off shoots that are alternating but not sure if that counts as a maturity point. What do you think??


----------



## Roddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Nah, some take longer than that!! Patience, my friend!!


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 26, 2011)

All your plants are looking stellar Sol. You've got it down, my friend -- green Mojo, bro

Peace


----------



## Sol (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks Roddy & Hemper 

I appreciate you stopping in and giving such positive suppport. This is an amazing little hobby we all share, is'nt it?


----------



## Sol (Dec 27, 2011)

Lots of pics


----------



## Sol (Dec 28, 2011)

i can't help it.She's beautiful. i think


----------



## CaLiO (Dec 28, 2011)

Sol said:
			
		

> i can't help it.She's beautiful. i think


I know the feeling lol . . . Those are some very nice looking ladies you have there!


----------



## Sol (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you CaLiO 

 Here's a question for whomever,  I recently switched from distilled water to tap water(convenience), and i am experiencing ,what i feel to be, excessive yellowing on lower leaves. I would have expected tap water to contain ample ca/mg although i still add calmag, so maye its not that.(?) I'm on week 5 of flowering and i know that sometimes causes yellowing . I have'nt reduced the nitrogen levels much either from the veg stage. Am i still missing something?? 
 I'm trying to narrow down the cause and included a slight increase in N this feeding and mist at lights out with epsom solution(lightly).
   I didnt include pic cus' the light is on now andf you can't really see it, although the yellowing looks mottled,patchy. Like someone threw yellow paint on it. I'll try to get a pic up. Any thoughts welcome or should i just let it be?


----------



## Sol (Dec 29, 2011)

I was just reading up on using different sources of water. Sounds like the tap water might be the culprit,maybe here' what i just read-
"For instance, total nitrogen levels should be 55% to 65% higher than calcium. Interestingly chloride (common in tap water) can inhibit the uptake of the nitrate form of nitrogen."

 So, possibly that along with a calcium shortage is my best guess.

 Oh and Thank you PN


----------



## Sol (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey, cool! No, i've never thought of that. I should be able to get that stuff from the hardware store near here. That's a great idea, Thank you. I assume you just mix that with your tap water? For some reason i thought a water softener was some big expensive machine, so i never considered it.  I also have 'head masta' which is a P supplement as well, but havent used it yet.
 I'll pick some softener pellets up tomorrow, thanx again


----------



## Sol (Jan 1, 2012)

A few pics. 1/  baby for next round
                2/ yellowing
                3/ yellowing and leaf damage
             4,5/  close ups

 week5


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2012)

Sol said:
			
		

> i can't help it.She's beautiful. i think



I agree!


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 2, 2012)

Some beautiful plants Sol.  Really nice camera work.


----------



## HemperFi (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks real nice, Sol -- tell me how to attach a lense from my old broke Bushnell Binoculars to my camera, so I can take close-up shots like you...

The plants look fine -- a little yellowing won't affect the eventual outcome. I see this happens to lots of folks in flower -- I'm wondering if they just didn't get enough Nitrates during vedge -- I don't know. Good luck my friend -- green mojo to you...

HF


----------



## Sol (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks guys, 

   Yeah i was sorta concerned about that yellow,but then again it happened in the 1st grow too, so maybe its just that time.
 Dude, that macro shot is soo easy to do. I took the eyepiece only from telescope or binocs and hold it to my cam lense. A little cam zoom,adjust distance and Presto. Thats all it is,  although it has to fit over the cam lense.Is lense spelled wrong??im an idiot,lol

 My cam is a polaroid i533(for reference) and the binocular lense is about the diameter of a quarter(25cents)   If that helps   

 A pic of lense and yet another macro( it'll get alot closer)


----------



## HemperFi (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks my man -- I'll give it a try -- I just love the closeup shots you take -- keep em coming

HF


----------



## Sol (Jan 3, 2012)

I think i have a new favourite . I'm curious to see when she develops more. You like?


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sol said:
			
		

> i can't help it.She's beautiful. i think




She most certainly is! I want to bring her home to introduce her to my parents, then court her for several years before marrying and impregnating her...

That's one GORGEOUS looking lady! Keep up the great work! The world of horticulture always needs more caring green thumbs!

also, I think it's spelled "lens" just one e... but that still doesn't look right so maybe i'm just stoned... check that, I'm definitely stoned.


----------



## Sol (Jan 3, 2012)

PartyBro420 said:
			
		

> She most certainly is! I want to bring her home to introduce her to my parents, then court her for several years before marrying and impregnating her..




  Hmm.  That's different, and thank you


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice bud shots Sol.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 4, 2012)

Love the pics, Sol. Keep up the good work and keep the pics coming. Can't wait to see preharvest pic of her in full glory. :hubba:


----------



## Sol (Jan 4, 2012)

At the risk of being repremanded about leaf removal , here is the days' question. 

 When parts of the canopy fills in so much with leaves that it potentially blocks light from reaching lower or mid level buds, do you remove them, move them or leave them?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 4, 2012)

Leave the leaves. More leaves equal more production. After taking cuttings, I remove the bottom third of the girls branches to focus growth to the upper part of the plant and helps increase air flow through the undercanopy. That way you don't have to even deal with the sprser growth beneath. Reduces the popcorning effect if u will...


----------



## Sol (Jan 4, 2012)

I do the same treatment on the lower plant as you mentioned, i have good airflow but i see alot of lil buds in shade from upper leaves. I will leave the leaves alone then. 
 So , the buds get fed from the leaves and don't really need to be in direct lighting?? If so, then i have no problem, but i was thinking i had to expose the bud sites to light for them to develop. I should just do more research on this ,i guess. Thanx for the reply 7G


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 5, 2012)

No, they take in light from the leaves, the buds do not photosynthesize available lumens. Keep on keepin' on, you're doing great thus far :cool2:. The thing you got to do now is not overthink/overanalyze/second guess yer grow. It ain't broke so don't try to fix it.lol.

eace:,

7ge


----------



## Sol (Jan 6, 2012)

And more pics of 3 of the ladies wearing their winter flowers.

 Quite an indescribable scent,...like chemically sorta


----------



## Sol (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm still somewhat concerned about that yellowing. It seems to have been from the switch to tap water. Could that be it? The cal/mag levels still toolow, cus' i know there's Nitrogen in there. Maybe too hot? That spot is ight under the light, i read the temp at about 80-82 with a cool breeze right through the light sweet spot. 
 Well they are still growing so i won't sweat it too much, and they smell god awful wonderful.   ??


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 7, 2012)

I can smell those girls from here.  They all look great.


----------



## HemperFi (Jan 7, 2012)

Yep, once again I'm a little jealous -- you just stay one step ahead of me, Sol -- They look great, my man -- beautiful!

I believe the yellowing is a natural thing -- the plants are using all the nutes on the flowers and begin to yellow from the bottom up -- just don't try too hard to fix it...

Peace


----------



## Sol (Jan 7, 2012)

:cool2: Thanks Powerpant and Hemper

 I appreciate the kind words and for taking the time to stop in. Maybe i'm being too critical but i think my girls are O.K. but nothing special. I mean, i am totally winging it, and am growing 4 diff strains in exactly the same way(almost) so i am prolly pretty lucky they are doing as well as they are. I just want tinker with something new and some free smoke. The regulars(and you) are far better growers,IMO, and your results show it. Don't get me wrong , i still think mine are great but surely could be MUCH better.Anyhow, thanks and if you or anyone else is curious to see how they finish, i will keep posting results. Cool?cool.


----------



## Sol (Jan 7, 2012)

I looked it up but still don't really get it. What does 'Foxtailing' mean? Not the strain but the term.  Please and thank you.


----------



## Sol (Jan 8, 2012)

Some neat shots


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm not positive, but I think fox tailing is when the leaf of the plant rolls up like a....joint?  I have also heard of clubbing which is when the leaf rolls up from front to back.  Not sure about any of this.  Maybe some one else will chime in.  Your plants are looking great.  Stay safe.


----------



## Sol (Jan 8, 2012)

No super big deal but this is MY first 11 leafer, and such a small plant. cool
 No idea what it is , was given a seed to try


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 9, 2012)

That's one heck of a solar panel.


----------



## Sol (Jan 9, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> That's one heck of a solar panel.



 I like the way you think Powerplanter

 Well, while shuffling the girls around, one of them snapped off a small,lower bud.  I dried it and rolled it tonite.   Very happy. And she's still got plenty of time left but if it gets better ,i've got this one made. Well, better than round one anyway. I was'nt happy with the taste of grow#1 so i'm thrilled that at last i have taste!!And a nice one too.  No clue which one though. 

 I'm sure you all are used to that result ,and think "so what?" but think about your first grow that you were really proud of what you had done.Just thought i'de share


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 9, 2012)

I love Folgers!!  LOL  I wish that was in my coffee cup every morning.


----------



## Sol (Jun 3, 2012)

Seems , a few months since ive' been here. Will hafta post up the latest lineup.


----------



## Sol (Aug 15, 2012)

The first one is 'Romulan' i just picked up. The second is the room containing Sweet island skunk, pot of gold,williams wonder and a few mystery plants i forgot to label.    This is one of the ?? plants.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Aug 20, 2012)

:ciao: Sol . looking good great gentics Romulan = Yummmmmmmm thumbs up ...I used to love the harvest weight off Williams Wonder... wasnt to happy with the stone.. I grew Williams Wonder back when Overgrow was open  that was the first clone gifted to me ever.. in the pictures WW looked unreal, with all the hype it got i thought it was going to be stoney.. mine wasnt stoney at all but yeilded huge.. all the crosses i made with williams wonders yeilded great.. none really was stoney enough to keep... good to see Williams Wonders still going strong.. great looking plant..

Aloha
Squidy:ciao:


----------



## HemperFi (Aug 20, 2012)

Your grows are looking stellar now, Sol. Find the genetics you love and carry on my friend -- you are doing great.

Peace


----------



## Sol (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm glad to hear that about the Romulan. I really liked the look of the plant , it's REALLy branchy. Very thick growth. Also i found the same thing with the Willys. Fantastic yeilds but not quite up to snuff in the stone dept. I figure i will keep the Romulan and maybe pot of gold for mothers ,so i always have access. I do like sativas so i hope the p.o.g. will be a good choice to keep. 
   Hey hemper, good to hear from you again,-  will hafta check out your latest too.


----------

